# I finally have a bike!



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

So after a small spat with fed ex....I ran down the street to collect my new 1937 double bar roadster. Maiden ride tonight..not sure everything is ok... but it's a schwinn...not really that concerned.  I am looking for a schwinn truss plate, one truss rod bolt and one angled rod if anyone wants to make some cash... also at some point some kid painted his initials on the top bar...pretty cool.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

.....


----------



## Jaypem (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice! $1800 bike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 10, 2017)

I HAVE THE BOLTS AND TOP PLATES IN VARIOUS CONDITION.
PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECT:wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## buickmike (Jan 10, 2017)

I ain't seen none of these pics today?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE THE BOLTS AND TOP PLATES IN VARIOUS CONDITION.
> PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECT:wespinchot@yahoo.com



Will do wes

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome back to the hobby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice Colson!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice Colson!



Looks more Roadmasterish to me, Snyder built I believe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2017)

We can only hope. Meebee CWC?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice Colson!



Not my fault yer poop company copied scheeen

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Not my fault yer garbage company copied scheeen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Check your facts Bud[emoji34]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Check your facts Bud[emoji34]



Meh

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Check your facts Bud[emoji34]



Least schwinn evolved 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 10, 2017)

Settle you two


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats on the ride dude!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2017)

Got these coming for it... just need a battery tube 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 13, 2017)

No fluted lenses? Meh....


----------



## spoker (Jan 13, 2017)

$1800 and you only got 1 bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2017)

spoker said:


> $1800 and you only got 1 bike?




You mean you can buy a bike for less than $1800???


----------



## spoker (Jan 13, 2017)

some of the less popular brands!!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Least schwinn evolved
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Yeah evolved into a Walmart brand, here is your shopping list.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=schwinn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2017)

locomotion said:


> Yeah evolved into a Walmart brand, here is your shopping list.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=schwinn



Not the same and by name only......  least they out lasted  many of your  coveted brands lol..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

